# Oral



## Arbees (Jul 11, 2012)

Laying in bed the other night with the wife, I asked her for some oral relief.
She gave me a slap, and said don't ne so rude...

I said I only wanted her to shut up for 10 minutes.....


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Arbees said:


> Laying in bed the other night with the wife, I asked her for some oral relief.
> She gave me a slap, and said don't ne so rude...
> 
> I said I only wanted her to shut up for 10 minutes.....


 :lol:


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Arbees said:


> Laying in bed the other night with the wife, I asked her for some oral relief.
> She gave me a slap, and said don't ne so rude...
> 
> I said I only wanted her to shut up for 10 minutes.....


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
. . . And the other 9 mins she would be doing what? :wink:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## flappas (May 15, 2013)

Arbees said:


> Laying in bed the other night with the wife, I asked her for some oral relief.
> She gave me a slap, and said don't ne so rude...
> 
> I said I only wanted her to shut up for 10 minutes.....


just like the wife


----------



## corv (May 23, 2013)

:lol:  :lol:


----------



## Davey (Mar 6, 2012)

Arbees said:


> Laying in bed the other night with the wife, I asked her for some oral relief.
> She gave me a slap, and said don't ne so rude...
> 
> I said I only wanted her to shut up for 10 minutes.....


hahahaahhhah!!


----------



## Brad 225 (Jul 22, 2013)

Lol


----------



## CATELUS (Oct 1, 2013)

Arbees said:


> Laying in bed the other night with the wife, I asked her for some oral relief.
> She gave me a slap, and said don't ne so rude...
> 
> I said I only wanted her to shut up for 10 minutes.....


 :lol: did you end up in the dog house after that line ?


----------

